# New E8400 + GA-P35-DS3L build **4GHZ** temps screenshots



## Dave448 (Mar 4, 2008)

***Kinda long...but detailed. Screenshots at the end***

Hello all,

This is my first post as an Intel CPU owner. I've always run AMD systems and found them to be relatively fast, very reliable and AFFORDABLE with an excellent price to performance ratio!  I decided to take a walk on the wild side when I heard about the Intel 8000 series chips. I popped for an E8400 (near $100 more than my AMD 5600 chip cost) but worth it. Paired it with a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L motherboard and ...   

I basicaly re-used all components from my AMD system except installed the new Intel CPU and Gigabyte mobo. I had a slipstream disc prepared and files backed up just in case....but I lucked out and didn't need to re-install windows!! I found that quite amazing considering the differences in AMD vs Intel system Chipsets. Guess I got lucky!

Few minor questions/issues I'll probably pose for some of the Intel veterans out there but for the moment...I'm posting my system specs, Benchmarks and Temps. 

**NOTE: Regarding system temps and accuracy***

I've heard about possible E8400 heating problems and some people reporting high temps or innacurate temp readings. I have NOT experienced either. The E8400 at stock 3.0Ghz runs 28-30C at idle and 38C loaded. At 4.0ghz it idles 40C and runs 54C max with Orthos Gromacs core stress test. Gigabyte Hardware monitor and Speedfan both agree on CPU and NB Chipset temps.

I'm running a Coolermaster Hyper TX-2 HS/FAN and have reversed my case cooling to intake rear and exhaust front. This way the rear exhaust fan (now intake fan) blows directly into my CPU Hs/Fan INSTEAD of pulling air away from it. I'm probably going to add a side or top exhaust fan as the front isn't really great for exhausting hot air. I also added a 2nd fan to the TX-2 HS as a puller to keep the AMD setup cooler and re-used the TX-2 Cooler for the E8400. The 2nd fan helps drops temps an additional 2-3C. I removed the thermal pad on the TX-2 and use Arctic Ceramique paste. It takes 20-30 heat/ cool cycles to achieve max efficiency but is keeping this chip cool right from the get go.

*** IMPORTANT WARNING REGARDING MOUNTING A COOLERMASTER HYPER TX-2 HS/FAN*** I used it with the AMD 5600 and it mounted easily HOWEVER reviews were correct regarding Intel pushpin mounting. I had to use an excessive amount of force to get them to lock. As with other reviews for this HS/FAN After it was mounted I looked at my board and IT WAS BOWED! This is a VERY GOOD cooler in use but Coolermasters Intel mounting system is apparently a bit out of spec. I plan to remove the board and remount the HS/FAN by either bending the mounting legs out and down a bit or simply change to small screws/nuts and insulating washers then just tighten it snug but NOT so my board bends. This HS/FAN IS WORTH THE MONEY if you make note of the mounting quirks and use small screws or bolts and nuts along with insulating washers to mount it.


System specs and Screenshots follow....
(this is not a gaming system so video card is basic but quite adequate)

Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional
I've used both Xp and vista and I'm not a big fan of either. I'll eventually be forced to upgrade to XPSP2 as newer Hardware is phasing out W2k support...such as Intel ICH9R southbridge chipset (If I get a raid board later), New digital TV cards etc... among others. For the moment...I'm stickin with W2K Pro. It may be full of security patches but is fastest of the 3 OS in my experience (boot time aside).

-Case- Antec Sonata II w case cooling reversed
-PSU - Antec Basiq 500
-CPU - Intel E8400 3.0ghz batch number Q745A741 - Retail Box
-HS/FAN Coolermaster Hyper TX-2 w/puller fan added & Arctic Ceramique paste
-Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-P35-D3SL
-RAM - ADATA Vitesta Extreme 800mhz dual ch pair 1ghz x 2 
(default CL5 5-5-5-18 2T rated by ADATA to CL4  4-4-4-12 2T)
-Video Card - Gigabyte 7200GS 256DDR2 (512mb DDR2 when turbo-cache enabled.) VGA Clock/Mem  450-450-800
-Optical drive - ASUS 1814DRW-BLT 18x Sata DVD/RAM
-HDD0 - WD 80gb 7200/8mb IDE/ATA100 - mult partitions
-HDD1 - SG 200gb7200/8mb IDE/ATA100 - mult partitions
-Hauppage WinTv GO w remote. Not fancy but I can watch & rec tv
-Sound Card - Labway Yamaha 724 AC97  - (WHY? because I can't use the remote for my tv card thanks to Realtek 888 HD locking out Record mixer sliders! My Biostar Tforce AMD board was the same way and I contacted Realtek and they said thats how it is and they follow Microsoft HD audio specification. I bought a Diamond 7.1 HD card thinking it would be better and it has unlocked rec sliders but a locked out main Rec volume! Realtek HD Rec audio is also lower than AC97. Frustrating isn't a word for it. All this new tech and I have to resort to old audio cards to get Record usability! Back to old school it is...AC97 doesn't have fancy audio output but it also DOESN'T cripple the mixer either and has decent record levels. You'll find multiple threads on various forums with this same complaint regarding Realtek HD. All I can say is...GET WITH IT REALTEK/MSFT!)

Other than the audio issue (which is ALL mobos using Realtek HD) I'm diggin this new build!! 

Cya on the forum.... Dave

Screenshots of Overclocks at 3384mhz - 3600mhz - 4004mhz
All benchmarks are at CL5 5-5-5-18 2T unless otherwise noted.

NOTE regarding Speedfan temps and voltages: Speedfan Vcore 1 is CPU volts to BOTH cores, Speedfan Vcore2 is actually NB Chipset volts.  Speedfan temps...Temp1 is NB Chipset and Temp2 is CPU temp. Would be nice if speedfan let you name the sensors yourself...but...it is how it is.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work dude! And put all that information in your computer specs area on your profile so you can show it off everywhere you post!


----------



## happita (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking at your specs excited me, until I saw that you were running an nvidia onboard video. Do yourself a favor, and remove that terrible bottleneck by getting either one of these 3850/8800gt/3870.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree... get rid of that 7300, and get a 3870...

Nice work and I like the tests you put your cpu through... shows true conditions...

btw check the temps on this...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53399


----------



## Darknova (Mar 4, 2008)

That's awesome! Now stick a 3850/3870/8800GT in it and you have one killer gaming rig!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 4, 2008)

What's so special about this OC? Why don't you go higher? 4Ghz is easy on the 8400...


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 5, 2008)

What's so special about this OC? Hmm... lets see.... Nothing I suppose unless you consider I've never owned Intel anything before and got a 3 day old system to manually OC a 1ghz higher than stock with little effort. Its special to me ok?  

JK!! 

My purpose for this post was I found the thread in this forum regarding E8400 heat and also found a few other threads in this and other forums with E8400 temps that could be considered high for this CPU. Also a spattering of refrences to incorrect E8400 temperature readings and some ppl having trouble OCing past 3.6 which certain motherboards.  I figured I'd post my results so others could see which batch my CPU came from, which CPU HS/Fan and case I'm using to stay cool, a motherboard that OC's easily to 4ghz and has nice auto OCing to up to 3.6ghz, the memory I'm using to do it and a combo that seems to be reliable and cool so far with what appear to be accurate temps.

On Accuracy...
Speedfan temps agree with the Gigabyte hardware monitor and the heatpipes are COLD to the touch idling and cool to slightly warm under full load at 3.6ghz or above.

As for Speedfan voltages...I can only hope a revision will be forthcoming to correct some inaccuracies. Vcore agress with CPU-Z for the most part so that's the main thing.

As I indicated...it's not a gamer. I just OC'd to 4ghz see how high it could go and how much of a difference it made from stock and from 3.6ghz (the max auto OC). The difference from 3.6 to 4ghz is NOT super significant as evident in the Crystalmark tests. Not to the extent of the extra heat and voltage it takes to get there. (Though neither are extreme).  That 400mhz difference may be more significant in a gaming system with a video card that might take advantage of the extra system speed and higher fsb though.

As for me...I'm quite content with it at 3.0ghz for daily use and when I want to edit and re-code audio or video now I know can just Auto OC it to 3.6ghz worry free with regards to heat and stability ...and so does anyone else reading this.

BTW... Happita...I know u were groovin till u saw my video card specs. Hope I didnt burst your bubble even more when I edited to add W2Kpro and AC97 audio ... LOL!!!


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 5, 2008)

4ghz.. wow.. I know for these 8400's thats nothing but it just sounds amazing, and to think its got plenty more, even on air.. 

I see you tested your CPU using Orthos and the Gromacs core setting. What is the difference doing this as opposed to the regular CPU stress test, small FFTs?


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 5, 2008)

I usually use BLEND or Small FFT. From what I understand Gromacs is less stressful. I tested for about an hour each with Gromacs, Small FFT and Blend. CPU temp never exceeded 54C at 4ghz. Gromacs is just the one did a screenshot of. For more telling stability a system should pass at least 12hrs using Prime95 or Orthos BLEND. A repeat with Small FFTs only wouldn't hurt either. 

The longest E8400 stress test I've done so far was when the system was OC'd using Gigabyte Auto OC mode (called "Full Thrust") and it overclocked to 3671 mhz. I tested BOTH Prime95 Blend  and Orthos Gromacs Core AT THE SAME TIME for over 11hrs. Ram timings were auto and defaulted to 5-5-5-18 2T. All system settings were automatic incl Ram voltage.  Here are a couple threads for you regarding Gromacs core test. 

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarki...195603-what-does-stress-cpu-gromacs-core.html

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=550339

BTW TZITZIBP....I looked at your system. Sweet setup you built there! The xtra fans on the bottom, multiple controllers and that cool Armour case. AMAZINGLY Low temps too!! How loud is it with all those fans?

**See next post for 11Hr test screenshots**


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 5, 2008)

11Hrs + at 3671mhz (auto overclocked with CIA2 Full Thrust) running Prime95 Blend and Orthos Gromacs core together. NOTE: Orthos showed CPU speed incorrectly during this test session. I googled and found several references in various forums re: Core 2 Duo and incorrect CPU speed indication using Orthos and Coretemp. With my AMD 5600 Orthos CPU speed seemed correct all the time. With the E8400.... Sometimes its right and sometimes its not. CPU-Z and Gigabyte CIA2 OC utility always read it correctly.

Sorry for the quality but its a montage screenie and I had to compress it a lot to meet forum size requirements.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice board, but the GA-P35_DS3L doesn't have onboard video, do you mean you're running a 7200 turbo cached? or did you put the wrong board down.


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes I was referring to 256mb of memory onboard the video card although it is capable of 512mb with turbo cache enabled. It came with TC enabled but I disabled it with Riva Tuner since this isn't a gaming system. No need to use 256mb of my system RAM for video/audio editing, web surfing, watching tv, etc...  

I'll edit that post and change the specs to be clearer. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## trailerpark (Mar 10, 2008)

*ga-p35-ds3l*

I just purchased the same board and cpu after reading your article. I read it at Fry's while trying to figure out what board to get.  haha
Would you please tell me what BIOS settings you modified?

Thank you!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2008)

I to am a long time AMD supporter, but after reading this and other threads I think I'm going to give Intel a try.  Yes, I said it Intel! The evil monster of the cpu world. I want to play with oc's like this. I'm tired of oc'ing 200 or 300MHz... I want more and right now!  AMD is not feeding my craving for speed. Still love ya AMD, will come back when you can prove that your competitive again :shadedshu.  

Till then Intel here I come!!!!! Well as soon as I get it ordered .


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ruh roh! I'm influencing ppl? That's a scarey thought!!!! 

Trailerpark...I gave away some of my OC "trade secrets" LOL right in my first post and screenshots. It's as easy as using auto OC and letting the board do the work. If you are unfamiliar with bios settings or if you don't care about custom settings to achieve a 1:1 fsb/ram ratio (which is over-rated) or custom memory timing just use Gigabyte CIA2 auto tuner. I've run bios with auto settings to run at stock speed and also OC'd using Gigabyte tuner and there isn't much difference with CIA2 vs. my custom bios settings. Nor do I see a noticeable difference running 1:1 vs 5:6. Maybe if it was a gamer and  had a fancy video card there might be a more noticeable difference. From what I've seen, the small variance in benchmarks is hardly worth the trouble of a manual OC ....especially since the sysem can do it for you with a bit more safety.  It's not an inexpensive CPU and you don't want to see smoke. I'm not sure exactly what level of performance you're looking for or your intended use...but stability vs maxing out is also an issue. Stability is always better. I'll send you a PM with details on how to OC safely.

Editorially:
Since I am apparently influencing ppl...   if ur reading this and looking to build a new system...consider what the main use will be. It it's going to be a gamer and you're on a budget...consider saving a bill and go with an AMD 5000 black 65w if you want to OC or 5600+ 90w then put the $ you save towards a decent graphics card. (yes the 6000+ and 6400+ are faster...but not by much and both use over 110 watts of power!!) If money isn't a consideration....or your main use will be video editing/re-coding...I highly recommend the E8400. Just hang a bit for prices to come down unless you MUST have it right now. In that case...spend and enjoy!! 

Trailerpark u have a PM!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow, I guess the p-35-ds3l is the board to get for users switching form amd to intel, cause that's exactly what I did, went from an fx-62 at 3.4GHZ, to the q6700 at 3.95GHZ, both on a vapochill classic. (150w peak cooling at -5c)


----------



## trailerpark (Mar 12, 2008)

*Freaking irritating. Stock lockups*

For some reason my system (E8400 + GA-P35-DS3L + 8800gt) is locking up even at stock speeds. I originally thought it was an overheating problem but after installing the latest version of speedfan it shows very cool temps.
I updated to the f8a bios but not much better.
Even at default bios settings when I run SuperPi
it will eventually lock up. 
I read something about conflicts with the 8800gt, but noone had a definite answer. 
Any suggestions?
Could memory settings be the issue?  
Run memtest from the command line maybe or would that really prove anything?
Here are my cpuz and speedfan screens.
You'll notice that it says my multiplier is x6 but I promise that is incorrect. Easytune read it correctly at x9

http://tinyurl.com/2jo2pf

THANKS!


----------



## a111087 (Mar 12, 2008)

trailerpark said:


> For some reason my system (E8400 + GA-P35-DS3L + 8800gt) is locking up even at stock speeds. I originally thought it was an overheating problem but after installing the latest version of speedfan it shows very cool temps.
> I updated to the f8a bios but not much better.
> Even at default bios settings when I run SuperPi
> it will eventually lock up.
> ...



your 8800 might be not stable, underclock it and i bet lockups will go away.  i already heard and seen personally this happen.   EVGA card was superclocked, but not stable at those speeds, the only way is to underclock it or RMA


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 12, 2008)

That doesn't sound good! What Memory brand are u running? What is the memory stock Speed? Timings? Voltage? And are u running it at default settings if tweaked what settings?
Also r u using AUTO Memory multiplier or manual and if manual what multi?

What OS too?


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 12, 2008)

UPDATE ON TEMPS and Core Temp.

I downloaded Core Temp last night just to see what each core is running since speedfan only shows an average.....and am not impressed! Coretemp showed 52c/56c and there's NO WAY its running anywhere near that hot! My AMD 5600+ with this same cpu cooler idled LOW 30s with Cool and quiet on and 38-40C with CnQ off. It ran low to mid 40s AT 2.8ghz stock and peaked at 58c at a 3.2ghz overclock. I know how warm the air was coming out of the PSU, through the other side of the CPU heatsink and how warm the heatpipes were.  The e8400 is NOWHERE NEAR as warm as the AMD cpu was. With the 8400 the air coming out of my PSU is actually COOL! Same for the air passing thru the TX-2 CPU HS/FAN and the heatpipes are COLD to the touch.  I'll stick with speedfan and Gigabyte hardware monitor as they both agree on 30C idle and 40C load at stock speed.  I've downloaded Real Temp but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## trailerpark (Mar 12, 2008)

All auto and default memory settings and Vista.
OCZ Ram.
Weird thing. Now Superpi doesnt lock up the system, it just freezes Superpi itself.
haha
All of the memory readings shown in the picture of cpuz are the default settings.


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 12, 2008)

I got your PM and just sent you a reply. According to the CPUZ screenshots u sent...your mem timings are fine. Your CPU is only running at 2000mhz but it may be due to speedstep throttling down. Check the PM reply I just sent.


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 12, 2008)

Is it possible to OC in windows?



The BIOS is confusing. The only thing I can understand is that 9 X 333 = 3Ghz. 

__________

I have a P5E


----------



## Dave448 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes Mike you can overclock from windows.

OOPS... just noticed you have an Asus P5E mobo. Since a few posting here were running the Gigabyte DS3L mobo I assumed without looking. (u know what that makes me). 

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the P5E bios or overclock utilities...but if you really don't know what you're doing.... DON'T. It's not worth a few benchmark numbers to risk messing with an unfamiliar bios and you probably have some $$ in that rig. Check the Overclocking made easy sticky or start a post with P5E overclocking questions in the subject for more specific help.

Good luck - Dave  

EDITED: Decided to pull the DS3L Overclocking guide I made bcus some ppl are still going to go thru it and try to OC a new setup with little knowledge of what they're doing or a full understanding of the risks despite my mega disclaimers and warnings. I will help anyone that has a question...but for an overclocking guide....see the
OVERCLOCKING MADE EASY GUIDE Stickied at the beginning of this forum.


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 1, 2008)

You've got to love the E8400 OC potential. But even for those who run their cpu at stock speed, there are other benefits like low temp and power consumption, so less noise to cool it down on air. 

I've ordered one!


----------



## Dave448 (Apr 1, 2008)

Your timing is good. Intel must have released some stock bcus I've seen it at several e-tailers in the past couple days at decent prices. OEM version only. It seems retail version isn't being offered at too many places right now.

Mine is still running great. Keeping it at 3ghz for daily use. I've tried a few variations tho to see if the higher fsb made any difference in performance...or if 1:1 ratio mattered. Tried 375x8 = 3000 (with 800 ddr2 ram it rounds out to 1:1), tried 400x8=3200 for a true 1:1 and a little bump in CPU speed, also stock 333x9=3000 which is 5:6 ratio.  There was Negligible difference at 3000mhz with variations in fsb. In fact...375x8 was actually a hair lower in benchmarks bcus the memory ran slower 750mhz vs 800mhz.  400x8 bumped performance up a bit with the slight increase in CPU speed...and a further increase using a 2.4mem multi vs 2.0. It changed ratio from 1:1 to 5:6 again but...performance increased with the faster memory. Given 1:1 ratio with slower mem frequency vs 5:6 ratio with faster mem freq...I'll take the faster memory. I'm still running RMClock to control speed stepping bcus windows 2000 cannot handle this natively like XP or Vista. 

Good luck with the new chip. You'll like it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2008)

why are some of you guys telling dave448 to get a better graphics card when hes already said the rig isnt for gaming?? I would think the Windows 2000 O/S paints a bit more obvious picture as hes not running XP or Vista.

*confused* So lets say if he did get the 8800GT/3870/etc/etc what the f**k is he going to do with that then? use it just for watching porn?? thats one big wad of cash spent to do f*ck all if you ask me..


P.S

No offence/Disrespect - I know you guys were only suggesting but whats the point of suggesting if hes already said its not for gaming? *shrugs*


----------



## CheongMoKei (Apr 3, 2008)

i m goin to hav 1 E8500.
my mobo is also Gigabyte DS3...
i m currently using E6600,but i couldnt fo for more than 3.4GHz...(8x multiply,1.36vcore,58C full load)
tat is no error running Orthos for more than an Houe...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2008)

CheongMoKei said:


> i m goin to hav 1 E8500.
> my mobo is also Gigabyte DS3...
> i m currently using E6600,but i couldnt fo for more than 3.4GHz...(8x multiply,1.36vcore,58C full load)
> tat is no error running Orthos for more than an Houe...



you gotta run orthos a lot longer then an hour for an overclock to be fully stable matey - at least 6hrs or more at least.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 5, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you gotta run orthos a lot longer then an hour for an overclock to be fully stable matey - at least 6hrs or more at least.



that just one idea of stable.. it aint written in stone and it dosnt mean "stable".. it just means orthos for 6 six hours stable.. he he

a few weeks usage (doing what u do) without problems is my idea of stable.. or at least stable enough for whatever u do.. if running orthos is what u do 24 hours a day the machine has to do it.. if it dont it aint stable enough.. 

stable is as stable does.. there aint no quick and easy test.. 

trog


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 5, 2008)

Dave448 said:


> Your timing is good. Intel must have released some stock bcus I've seen it at several e-tailers in the past couple days at decent prices. OEM version only. It seems retail version isn't being offered at too many places right now.
> 
> Mine is still running great. Keeping it at 3ghz for daily use. I've tried a few variations tho to see if the higher fsb made any difference in performance...or if 1:1 ratio mattered. Tried 375x8 = 3000 (with 800 ddr2 ram it rounds out to 1:1), tried 400x8=3200 for a true 1:1 and a little bump in CPU speed, also stock 333x9=3000 which is 5:6 ratio.  There was Negligible difference at 3000mhz with variations in fsb. In fact...375x8 was actually a hair lower in benchmarks bcus the memory ran slower 750mhz vs 800mhz.  400x8 bumped performance up a bit with the slight increase in CPU speed...and a further increase using a 2.4mem multi vs 2.0. It changed ratio from 1:1 to 5:6 again but...performance increased with the faster memory. Given 1:1 ratio with slower mem frequency vs 5:6 ratio with faster mem freq...I'll take the faster memory. I'm still running RMClock to control speed stepping bcus windows 2000 cannot handle this natively like XP or Vista.
> 
> Good luck with the new chip. You'll like it!



If you're not into OC'ing, I think the best way is to maximise your multiplier first, then your FSB and finally the memory ratio up to the mem's max spec. 
e.g.: 9x333MHz and 400MHZ on the Mem if 800Mhz spec, 500MHz if 1000Mhz etc, as long as you maximise your cpu multi and mem max speed. If you decide to OC, then obvously your FSB has to go up and your mem ratio has to be adjusted. No point in touching the max cpu multiplier in my opinion.


----------

